#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-05
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
<swell> salut
<ongolaBoy> salut
<ongolaBoy> swell: tu fais un salut en broadcast ? :)
<swell> lol
<swell> non non, pourquoi?
<ongolaBoy> bah, je vois un salut sur #ubuntu-cm et sur #barcamp-cm
<ongolaBoy> à la même heure svp
<swell> lol
<ariabbas> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-07
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-08
<ariabbas> Bjr
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-10
<ariabbas_> ....
<ariabbas_> exit
<ariabbas_> ....
<ariabbas_> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-03
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> .
<acherv> sovo1: hi
<acherv> IzaneFG: hi
<sovo1> hi
<IzaneFG> hi!
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-04
<septox> hi
<acherv> septox: hi
<acherv> IzaneFG: HI
<septox> hehe, les gars st la en chair et en os
<septox> lol
<septox> on dit koi ?
<IzaneFG> hi all!
<IzaneFG> heu... les gars ne sont pas plus tot en bits? :-/
<septox> euh je crois qu'ils ont des bits
<septox> dans leus usb
<septox> uhmm ok je suis pas encore bien reveille la
<IzaneFG> lol
<acherv> septox: je suis la
<acherv> septox: retourne au lit
<acherv> la tu vas bien te reveiller
<acherv> IzaneFG: ca dit koi?
<IzaneFG> acherv: un gars est là
<IzaneFG> il fait semblant de faire semblant :)
<acherv> :d
<acherv> septox: je vai un peu de reveiller le chat ubuntu-cm sur facebook
<septox> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-05
<acherv> septox: hi
<septox> acherv: hi
<septox> la forme ?
<acherv> un peu et toi?
<septox> ras hein
<septox> meeting ce vendredi
<septox> .
<acherv> note
<septox1> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-06
<acherv>  hi @all
<IzaneFG> ji!
<sovo> aka
<septox> un grand kata ?
<septox> ji! jo! kieeeé !(il est tombe ?)
<sovo> heiiiiinnn
<IzaneFG> non il a fait le "tic tac" et s'est relevé et a attéri "tchen"
<sovo> lol
<septox> "tchen" ou bien il a fait un peroule pique avant ?
<sovo> peut etre le peroule heinnn
<septox> dc il y a irc meeting demain
<septox> des idees ? des pts ?
<sovo> septox : comment relancer la team
<sovo> j'ai causer avec 2 personnes qui voudraient rejoindre la team
<sovo> et voudrais relancer les activites
<sovo> bon, ils n'ont pas d'idee en mm temps
<IzaneFG> hier j'étais à la réunion pour la SFD
<IzaneFG> c'était assez houleux, on a failli tcham là-bas :D
<sovo> ils disent quoi ceux la ?
<IzaneFG> il y avait des pilons :D
<IzaneFG> organisation baclée comme d'hab
<sovo> heinnn que qui voulait tchop les do plus que qui ?
<septox> IzaneFG: explique un peu voir
<IzaneFG> pas de communication sur l'évènement
<IzaneFG> ils nous demande de faire des choses à chaque fois
<IzaneFG> on fait des demandes de matos et le jour-J on se retrouve seul avec nos laptop
<septox> uhmm je vois un peu
<septox> en mai j'ai un peu discute avec emmanuel qui semblait lui aussi ne pas svt comprendre les gens de protegeQV
<septox> IzaneFG: le resume dit koi ?
<IzaneFG> lol
<IzaneFG> Emmanuel joue au double jeu
<IzaneFG> donc...
<septox> en passant emmanuel a de l'argent ubuntu-cm pr certaines facilites
<IzaneFG> bref, ils veulent une install party
<septox> wait and see
<IzaneFG> comme tu dis
<IzaneFG> bref, ProtègeQV attend nos propositions
<IzaneFG> je leur ai dit qu'il y a réunion IRC demain et qu'on en parlera
<IzaneFG> je leur ai déjà dis qu'on a le dépot 12.04 (32/64) donc ça ira plus vite
<IzaneFG> ils aimeraient aussi qu'on fasse un exposé
<IzaneFG> bref, voilà tout
<septox> ok
<septox> great !
<septox> si on lep les camerounaiseries de cote
<septox> :D
<IzaneFG> lol
<IzaneFG> en tous cas, nous ont à déjà l'idée de faire la SFD comme dans les autres pays hein... ProtègeQV n'a pas l'exclu :)
<septox> ca c'est bien
<septox> dit
<IzaneFG> bref, j'en ai parlé avec Willy quand il était de passage ici :)
<IzaneFG> donc on verra comment le faire :)
<septox> ok
<IzaneFG> heu... le meeting RDPC.. hé IRC de demain c'est 18h c'est ça? :)
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-07
<septox> .
<sovo> .
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> . x2 :p
<acherv> hi @all
<septox> hi
<warrens> hi
<septox> les jedis et les padawans arrivent hein
<acherv> septox: ??
<septox> .
 * acherv veut a l'heure ca commence?
<septox> acherv: hi
<acherv> septox: .
<septox> on commence hein
<septox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Meetings/07092012
<acherv> ok
<septox> sovo: ping
<septox> warrens: hi
<warrens> hi
<acherv> .
<sovo> .
<warrens> .
<septox> il nous faut une strategie (des strategies) pour relancer les activites
<septox> brainstorming
<septox> ns n'avons plus les ressources coe avant
<septox> il nous faut au moins faire le service minimum => mini-releases
<septox> izane parlait hier deja de l'organisation de la SFD
<acherv> septox: c'est encore quand la SFD
<septox> normalement le 15.09
<septox> mais va la faire le 22.07 http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/kmer/1872/detail/
<acherv> je crois qu'il faut commencer la bas
<acherv> dans la relance des activites
<septox> .
<acherv> .
<septox> personne ne dit rien ?
<septox> warrens: des idees ?
<septox> sovo semble ne pas etre devant la machine
<sovo> je suis la
<warrens> oui, mais on n peux pa sattendr des events pontuels pour mener des actifs
<warrens> la SFD est ue choz et les activ de la communaute en st ue autre
<warrens> g pense qu'il va falloir k'on bosse sur ue idee k'on a dja evoque ici
<warrens> a savoir accoitre la proximite avec les clubs info locaux
<acherv> warrens: mias on peut en profiter man
<warrens> pour non seulemen avoir d la matiere lors des releases (g sais que OngolaBoy dit que peux importe si on est un ou deux mais bon...)
<acherv> warrens: ca c'est un projet qui date de longtemps
<acherv> mais jamais realiser
<warrens> et aussi pour assurer la releve
 * warrens parle coe un vieux :D
<acherv> j'ai eu l'occasion assister un petit truc super ici
 * sovo a peur de pas finir la reunion. ca connexion va en sucette
<acherv> nomme Ubuntu-hour
<warrens> acherv: justmn, le pb qui se passe svt ici lors des releases c'est que le public n'a as encore la culture du logiciel et moins encor du LL
<acherv> warrens: man dans les releases les gems viennent pour les propres besoins qui ne sont pas ces de al communaute
<acherv> je parle notamment des Cds
<warrens> ce qui fais meme ceux qui prennen svt part aux releases le font juste coe sa, coe s'il etaient de passage et puis, apres, basta!
<sovo> warrens: pire encore de l'esprit communautaire
<septox> oui mais ca fait longtemps qu'on ne donne plus les CDs aux releases et les gens ne viennent plus
<warrens> sovo: et c'est pour sa qu'il fo qu'on attaque le pb a la racine
<warrens> on a un devoir moral d'education du public sur ces notions
<warrens> et ge ne penses pas que ce soit lors d'ue ou de deux releases que cela doit se passer
<acherv> lol
<warrens> acherv: d'acc, c'est un dvoir libre ;)
<warrens> d toutes les facons, g crois que vous avez compris d'ou g voulais en venir
<acherv> moi j'aimerais savoir combie reel compte al communaute actuellement?
<warrens> et si je m'exprime mal, que kelkun me corrige tout de suite :)
<acherv> y a pas de surveillance general ici :D
<acherv> j'aimerais partir de ma question pour faire une proposition
<acherv> combien de membres reel la communaute compte?
<acherv> sovo: ?
<acherv> septox: ?
<arsdy237> salut
<septox> on va dire que la communaute ne compte pas plus de 10 membres
<septox> et meme ces dix la ne st pas tjrs disponible
<sovo> sincerement, je  crois que faire le decompte la la va etre impossible
<septox> et puis le decompte ne sert a rien je pense , on a un pb essayons de le resoudre avec les moyens que ns avons la la
<acherv> ok
<acherv> juste pour faire comprendre que avec le nombre de personne regulier
<acherv> on peut faire des petits choses mais constant
<warrens> acherv: en effet ouais
<acherv> .
<sovo> .
<acherv> bon je prend compte ma poposition ne peut pas a atre faisable
<septox> explique un peu voir
<acherv> ok
<acherv> je voulais proposer des rencontre physiques dans un lieu X
<acherv> d'une duree pas plus 2heures
<acherv> de mainiere a ne pas faucher les rendez-vous
<acherv> ou on parle de tout et rien sur les libres ou ubuntu
<acherv> un partage d'idees,d'experience , probleme
<acherv> c'est ca
<acherv> arsdy237: hi
<arsdy237> acherv: hi
<acherv> arsdy237: tu es calme la
<septox> .
<acherv> septox: tu as dit koi?
<septox> rien
<septox> tu as propose de faire des Ubuntu Hour
<septox> je ne sais pas ce que les autres en pensent
<sovo> on peut essaye, mais ...
<sovo> est ce que tt le monde sera dispo ?
<septox> mais c'est vraiment dommange de seulement faire les releases pr les non membres de la communaute
<acherv> je crois le buit des realeses pour moi c'est d'amener des non memebres a etre membres
<acherv> si cela n'est pas possible il faut penser a d'autres choses
 * acherv doit resoudre au tel
<septox> .
<sovo> .
<acherv> .
<septox> .
<acherv> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-08
<ongolaBoy> .
<sovo> .
<IzaneFG> . x2 :p
<ongolaBoy> :D
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: j'ai même plus pu te faire signe pour les gadgets :-/
<IzaneFG> le lendemain c'était séance de jeux de jambes chez les clients :-/
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: pas grave..c'est resté à ydé de toutes les façons. on verra ça d'ici 1 mois
<IzaneFG> ok ok :)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-02
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: je constate que le reverse sur l'ip publique fonctionne à nouveau :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: hi
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hi
 * indy21 se disait qu'il fallait peut-être penser à préparer la SFD et la release party.
<indy21> coco1: slt sylvain
<ongolaBoy> hum.. un peu juste pour la SFD tu ne penses pas ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: tt dépend de ce qui va être fait.
<indy21> s'il faut prioriser la release party, ça peut devenir compliké.
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas pour info je ne serais presque pas dispo en octobre
<ongolaBoy> s'il y a des choses à faire en septembre ok.. sinon ça sera en novembre pour moi
<indy21> moi de même, en tt cas, on verra ce qu'on pourra faire.
<coco1>  Salut indy21:  Salut les frères, je prend un peu mes marques...
<coco1>  SFD c'est quoi ? Software Free Day...
<coco1>  Ou bien ?
<ongolaBoy> coco1: oui. c'est software freedom day
<indy21> coco1 : http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/
<coco1>  Ok, thx, les gars !
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-03
<ongolaBoy> hum.. maintenant les gars postent même déjà leurs CV dans la ML :( :(
<ongolaBoy> pourtant il leur suffit de bien lire
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je pense qu'il faudrait censurer non?
<ongolaBoy> au début je ne voulais pas le faire mais là on va bien devoir refuser certains courriels
<septox> .
<septox> ah il y aun truc que je ne comprends pas souvent : prkoi etre presse au lieu de se rassurer d'avoir bien lu et d'etre dans le bon registre.
<septox> Il y aussi la coherence et le caracter de certaines personnes qui se lient entre les lignes , car comment expliquer qu'on viennent dans une mailingliste sur Ubuntu poster un fichier docx. ou encore simplement envoye son cv sans une lette/mail de motivation
<septox> yep ! il va falloir moderer
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-04
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ils ont parlé de _modération_ ongolaBoy indy21 et septox :)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-05
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-06
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-08
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-02
<coco> ..
<ongolaBoy> .
<coco1> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-03
<coco1> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-06
<ongolaBoy> lekemite: bonsoir :)
<lekemite> bonsoir
<lekemite> c'est assez calme ici
<ongolaBoy> oui
<ongolaBoy> nous ne sommes pas souvent très nombreux par ici :)
<ongolaBoy> quand je suis sur internet, je laisse toujours un accès sur l'irc ouvert
<ongolaBoy> là je dois partir
<ongolaBoy> bonne soirée ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2015-08-31
<h0912> hi cameroun
<h0912> :)
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-01
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-03
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: hello :)
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: je profite de l'occasion, dis moi si miroir.cm.auf.org fonctionne en IPv6 quand tu peux
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: :-)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12261621/
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ;-)
<ongolaBoy> ok et en http ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: :-( on dirait pas heinnn
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: http://[2001:470:1f09:ebd::4]/ ?
<ongolaBoy> en fait si tu es en IPv6 only, juste en saisissant http://miroir.cm.auf.org/ ça devrait te connecter au miroir via son adresse v6
<ongolaBoy> et moi au niveau des logs, je vais le voir
<ongolaBoy> mais si tu es en dual stack c'est autre chose
<ongolaBoy> et là il faut forcer dans /etc/hosts mais bon .. c pas grave
<ongolaBoy> mais effectivement, en mettant aussi l'IP dans le navigateur ça devrait marcher..
<Gillios> Bonsoir Ongola, je voudrais concernant le JLL 2015, quel est la date maintenue?
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> j'ai proposé dans la liste deux dates
<ongolaBoy> à moins que les uns et les autres veulent que je tranche une fois :)
<ongolaBoy> Gillios: ?
#ubuntu-cm 2019-09-03
<cacty> .
